
Kubernetes Homelab with RPi4 - alexellisuk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsy1Gwa-J5o
======
ailideex
Having tried various other kubernetes distributions I can say k3s is really
great. I run it on my laptop and work desktop - it is easy to install and easy
to remove or reinstall.

